# Mead Ranger Tall Frame (how early?)



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 15, 2014)

Found this tall framed Mead Ranger interesting enough to give some attention too. I thought at first it was from the early teens. On closer examination I am not sure. It certainly is a frankensteins combination of parts, some of which I'm not sure of their origin. Here are the photos the seller took; I will post more detailed photos when it gets to my shop.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 15, 2014)

What??


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 15, 2014)

I like a bike with a history!!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 15, 2014)

Looking for similarities in frame construction:

1898 mead catalog: (forks)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41303-1898-Mead


----------



## bricycle (Dec 15, 2014)

It's a bit of a franken bike, but still pretty early, 1905 ish give er take 5.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 15, 2014)

1898 Mead Catalog Ranger Specs* (copied from other thread for reference)
*although this specimen does not appear to use a Fauber crank hanger


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 15, 2014)

ref: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Cycle-Co-Bicycles/page4&highlight=mead+ranger 
(post #34 pg4 chitown shows his 1909 Mead Sentinel which does show the same chain ring as this. Frame is not the same. Forks and head tube are close...


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 15, 2014)

*1900-ish Montrose by Mead*

Post #111 by deotriumph pg 12 re:http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ycle-Co-Bicycles/page12&highlight=mead+ranger

1900-ish Montrose by Mead


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 17, 2014)

(ref) English Mead Thread: 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?62197-Mead-Cycle-Co-Birmigham&highlight=Mead+England


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 20, 2014)

1 1/4" tubing.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 20, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Post #111 by deotriumph pg 12 re:http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ycle-Co-Bicycles/page12&highlight=mead+ranger
> 
> 1900-ish Montrose by Mead
> View attachment 185650




Outstanding detail on the fork. Beautiful.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 21, 2014)

*Bearing cup*

View attachment 186636 

Left bearing cup is broken. Searching for bearing cup that is 1.960" OD (mating surface) uses standard size prewar bearings.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 21, 2014)

Those mono stays are amazing.  It looks like the rear triangle is made out of front forks!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 21, 2014)

Someone says this is called a three tube bottom bracket? The tubing is thicker then it looks in the photos because of the overall size of the frame. All the main tubing measures a very clear 1.25". Looks repainted.

I can take some more detailed photos this week. It was a busy bicycle weekend and nice to spend time inside and out of the rain tinkering on something different. With that said, something different is also something hard to find, and with a broken bearing cup that is a slightly odd size, I'm now searching for alternatives as a replacement to be able to build this frame up and ride it!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 21, 2014)

read my e-mail, I have cups...


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok, this has gotta be some kinda Christmas miracle, because I musta asked at least 100 people already.


----------



## sam (Dec 21, 2014)

press in or screw in cups, I've found both types on meads


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 21, 2014)

Sam press in cups


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 22, 2014)

(unknown year mead catalog ref; three tube bottom bracket) 





Three tube bottom bracket Ref: 1895-98 Napoleon

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?38212-1895-1898-Napoleon!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 22, 2014)

They were dirty, but was getting a reading of 1.952-1.964 so must be the ones.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 22, 2014)

*Bottom bracket close ups*

82162 hand stamped and remnants of something else that need magnification


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 22, 2014)

bricycle said:


> They were dirty, but was getting a reading of 1.952-1.964 so must be the ones.




Brian that sounds like them! I don't know how it's possible, but you're making it possible!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 22, 2014)

*Rear stays look like forks*


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 22, 2014)

=============================
=============================


----------



## bricycle (Dec 22, 2014)

Hoof, since the serial #'s are perpendicular to the crank shaft, does this mean it is Davis Heritage made?
Also is this an early pie crust or a Silver King lineage Pie crust?


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 22, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Hoof, since the serial #'s are perpendicular to the crank shaft, does this mean it is Davis Heritage made?
> Also is this an early pie crust or a Silver King lineage Pie crust?






*Bri ... don't believe this is a Davis-Built ... this particular frame has D-Cross Section rear forks ... not a Davis 
feature that i can remember.  

Good question on that pie-crust guard.  *


..... patric


=============
=============


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 23, 2014)

*Two sereal numbers?*


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 27, 2014)

Examining the seat post, what would keep the seatpost from being removed? I haven't unscrewed the quill bolt out all the way yet to see why.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 6, 2015)

Found a cup that fits. A huge thank you to bricycle for making this possible. This frame is getting built up tonight. I've never rode a 25" frame ! I don't know what the world is like rolling 28's from that high up.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Found a cup that fits. A huge thank you to bricycle for making this possible. This frame is getting built up tonight. I've never rode a 25" frame ! I don't know what the world is like rolling 28's from that high up.
> 
> View attachment 189514




be careful, it's kinda freaky....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 6, 2015)

Betcha it'd be nice & comfy for me


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 6, 2015)

fordmike65 you be hunting a tall frame?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yessir! Prefer a lone trussed/motorbike frame & fork etc. Wanna convert to modern drivetrain.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Yessir! Prefer a lone frame/fork etc. Wanna convert to modern drivetrain.




I still have 24" to 26.5" frames/ bikes.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not sure the truss rods that came on this early frankenframe actually belong on it; with that said, they are absolutely the longest set of truss rods I've ever seen!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 10, 2015)

Truss looked out of place, eerie ring to the machine gun of bells.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 13, 2015)

1898 Mead Catalog (3 tube bottom bracket ref)


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 14, 2015)

24 1/2" frame (mead badged) un-restored rebuild
28 x 1.5 RD tires on 28" metal clad laced into 11t morrow
18t skip tooth drive train
special thanks to bricycles for providing me with a replacement "special" dimension of bb cup


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> 24 1/2" frame (mead badged) un-restored rebuild
> 28 x 1.5 RD tires on 28" metal clad laced into 11t morrow
> 18t skip tooth drive train
> special thanks to bricycles for providing me with a replacement "special" dimension of bb cup
> ...




turned out nice.


----------



## gben (Jan 16, 2015)

I am about 6'2" tall and this bike would probably fit me. If it ever comes up for sale let me know please as it is about exactly the era and type of bike I would like to ride. Thanks.....


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 16, 2015)

Gwen it certainly may, although I'm currently using it for time travel; it gets me into the future three times faster than walking, and if I sit still in the right place and gaze, it takes me back.


----------



## gben (Jan 17, 2015)

Well you saved it from oblivion and did a great job on it,  so you enjoy it. Just give me a shout if you ever think of passing it along to the next owner.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 13, 2015)

(frame geometry) Ref: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?69428-just-picked-up-need-help-what-is-it


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 21, 2015)




----------

